# Amarok - superlight electric bike..



## dawnpatrol (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi

This link was on evdl and looks very interssting, using two AGNI motors and really keeping the weight down.

I wonder if the cooling will be sufficient? It also looks like a very small bike.

Maybe Yabert knows the designer or something about it..I think he is in the same city..

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/04/amarok-p1-electric-motorcycle/#more


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, nice find!

Their firm is located at 120 km from home and I had never heard of.

I wish them good luck! Their bike seems impressive with a good power to weight ratio.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Wow, nice find!
> 
> There firm is located at 120 km from home and I had never heard of.
> 
> I wish them good luck! Their bike seems impressive with a good power to weight ratio.


Their is also another TTXGP racing team just down the road from Amarok at the Universite de Sherbrooke. I believe their bike is based on a Yamaha R6.


----------

